# serial communication



## ashwin_karanth (Jul 19, 2010)

hi which serial communication program i have to use in freebsd, as minicom in the linux.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 19, 2010)

cu(1), tip(1), maybe others.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 19, 2010)

Or install comms/minicom.


----------

